# Proud to be part of the Masonic community



## jhirshon (Feb 17, 2014)

My name is Jonathan Hirshon, an E.A. at Academia Lodge № 847 in Oakland, CA. 

I am honored to be part of this vibrant group here at My Freemasonry as well as the amazing group of brothers at Academia who are leading the Traditional Observance movement here in the U.S.

I look forward to my continued education here and elsewhere in the Craft through your patient tutelage and recommendations for study. 

Fraternally & Sincerely, Jonathan 






Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity and the site.


----------



## jhirshon (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you so much, sir! 

I neglected to include our Lodge Website www.academialodge.org

as well as our new Twitter account - https://mobile.twitter.com/Academia847

We are always happy to communicate with our worldwide brethren! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome, Brother Jonathan. I hope you enjoy this forum, and I hope to visit your Lodge sometime with some of the Brethren from Paideia 852.


----------



## cog41 (Feb 19, 2014)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## jhirshon (Feb 20, 2014)

Brother Trysquare - I can assure you of a most hospitable welcome! 

Fraternally & Sincerely, Jonathan 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jhirshon (Feb 20, 2014)

cog41 said:


> Greetings from East Texas!



Thank you so much, my brother! 

Fraternally & Sincerely, Jonathan 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome to the Fraternity. I hope you enjoy your journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2014)

jhirshon said:


> My name is Jonathan Hirshon, an E.A. at Academia Lodge № 847 in Oakland, CA.
> 
> I am honored to be part of this vibrant group here at My Freemasonry as well as the amazing group of brothers at Academia who are leading the Traditional Observance movement here in the U.S.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, glad to have you with us here!


----------

